# Drawings/Sketches :)



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

I am going to get back into (omg! one of my keys just fell off  )
 Anyways, I am going to get back into drawing horses, and I need the practice  I am actually quite good, I can so myself xD

The first person to post with at least 1 picture of a horse, will get the first and BEST drawing. haha lol.
It will be completed hopefully tonight, and will be posted here tommorow.


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's a picture of my horse Pilgrim. 








Need a better one lemme know


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

will start tommorow as Im going to bed  Anyone else? I prob have time for a couple tommorow...


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

hey could you make me onee horse loverr.  
here are a few pictures, you may choose


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

This is my new mare, Penny Lane. 
Penny Lane - Album - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
Tell me if you would rather have the pics as attachments


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

My filly, Sako.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

wonderful  working on these now


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Almost done Pilgrim.
I will post it up either tommorow or the next, along with the others that I complete


----------



## fuzzyfeet (Aug 29, 2009)

Here's Wally:


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

aww adorable <333 I will work on these later 
Sorry, I havent uploaded the other one, I have to figure out how to work the scanner


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Just take a picture of it with your digital camera?


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

would love one or two, you choose.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Jillyann -- My camera is dead  Also, it doesnt come out good quality..

jadeewood -- Awww such an adorable little foal! I will work on this once Im done the others..

*Not taking any more pictures, until Im done these... thanks *


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

just checking up. Is the picture done or being worked on?


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

yours is done  I will try to post it up tommorow, sorry Ive been so busy


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

Horseluver50,
Could you please draw the following picture of my favorite horse, Cody? I know he isn't my horse but he sure does mean the world to me and might be sold so I would really like a picture as a reminder. 








_This is one of my friend's, Kayla riding my pony, Cody. He is a 14.3hh Buckskin Mustang Gelding! Isn't he gorgeous?_


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

awesome thnx horseluver


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

cant wait to see mine


----------

